# Urinal Question



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw a (customer-bought, out-of-the-box new, but discontinued model) American Standard urinal today that had the back of the drain partially blocked with ceramic. Ever look up the spout of a waterfall faucet? It looks like that.

I didn't install it because it wouldn't meet the customer's needs...wouldn't flush as he wants it to. 

Are all new urinals like that and why?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The offending ceramic looked like a baffle positioned a inch away from the drain outlet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've seen this on AS and Mansfield toilets before, but not urinals. Does it look intentional or just a bad molding/manufacturing job?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Was it purchased through Home Depot? I've seen this issue before as well as a bad casting where the spud is attached and wouldn't allow a water tight seal. Just another "C" grade fixture that home cheapo snarfs up at a practically free price and sells to the consumer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Buy a quality digital camera.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have found stalagmites in cast iron no hub fittings that if unnoticed, are perfect for gathering debris and causing a stoppage. 
Can yours be filed off with a Dremel?


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

And customers swear up and down that Big box stores sell the same stuff as our suppliers, cheaper. 
I had to prove it once to a customer its not the same Quality, (example was a Delta faucet).


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Tell your customer to return it, then sell them a top quality urinal.


----------



## plumb_aus (Mar 20, 2014)

*...reason*

That will be why it is d/c


----------

